# Will you take the tube tomorrow?



## TeeJay (Jul 7, 2005)

Will you be taking the tube tomorrow, if your line is running?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 7, 2005)

Depends if I can get away with having the day off.

Probably not, so probably I will. I'll get up late though and blame the bombs.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 7, 2005)

If I was visiting shells tommorow I'd be getting the tube ! No way I'm going to let terrorists stop me doing stuff


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

Nah, not tomorrow. Will work from home. Tomorrows a bit too close for my liking, next week will do me fine.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been told I can work from home, but I think I'll go in anyway.


----------



## comstock (Jul 7, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> No way I'm going to let terrorists stop me doing stuff



Too fucking right. I hate riding the tube, but I shall be riding it on point of principle on my next visit (next friday).

A number 30 bus too.!!!!!!


----------



## TeeJay (Jul 7, 2005)

I live out in Surrey so I voted 'other/doesn't apply'. 

I am not sure what I would do tomorrow if I needed to come to London. I might be tempted to either avoid travelling tomorrow or try and minimise or avoid going   on the tube.

Having said that, if there was no choice I'd just say "fuck it" and go ahead...

fuck the terrorists!

(edit: I'll probably not think twice about it by the weekend... I was just missed by an IRA bomb on two occasions and the Brixton nailbomb as well, and I don't really think about it, apart from keeping my eyes open.)


----------



## warszawa (Jul 7, 2005)

Do most people really have a choice?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 7, 2005)

if i was still living in london then i would


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

Safest time to travel now.

I'm getting the train to Euston on Saturday for a party - I'm not letting some fucking inbred retards ruin the day.  But enough about cockneys, Al Qaeda can do one as well.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Safest time to travel now.
> 
> I'm getting the train to Euston on Saturday for a party - I'm not letting some fucking inbred retards ruin the day.  But enough about cockneys, Al Qaeda can do one as well.



Your actually coming to London


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah Sav, got a party on Saturday. London's cool - in the city.  It's just the suburbs/slums I can't stand.


----------



## easy_does_it (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely not.The bus neither.I've bought two weeks supply of food and i'm not moving from my flat.I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

I cycle... but if I didn't... yes, I would be on the tube...

fuck the cunts...

sorry if that seems harsh.. but that's how I'm feeling right now... angry and defiant...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

easy_does_it said:
			
		

> Definitely not.The bus neither.I've bought two weeks supply of food and i'm not moving from my flat.I'm not taking any chances.



That's a joke, right?


----------



## easy_does_it (Jul 7, 2005)

No.I don't joke about these things.


----------



## laptop (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, I'll probably get the bus.

On past form, there's probably no place in the world safer from terrorist attack than London Transport tomorrow. 

Until terrorists read this thread, and call the statistical bluff by holding back bombs for the second day, that is...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

easy_does_it said:
			
		

> No.I don't joke about these things.



Then they've already beaten you.  Well done.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Then they've already beaten you.  Well done.



That's very unkind.  Everyone reacts in different ways.  A horrible thing happened today.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

laptop said:
			
		

> Actually, I'll probably get the bus.
> 
> On past form, there's probably no place in the world safer from terrorist attack than London Transport tomorrow.
> 
> Until terrorists read this thread, and call the statistical bluff by holding back bonbs for the second day, that is...



The sad consequence of this attack is that every time an arabic/asian/remotely foreign person gets on a bus or tube, people are going to shit bricks.  I suspect many will actually get off.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2005)

Nope becuase I'm not in London tomorrow but if I was I probably wouldnt, not becuase I'd be frightened but the tube is likely to take a good while to get back to normal so staying off it might help those working on it get things sorted more quickly


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> That's very unkind.  Everyone reacts in different ways.  A horrible thing happened today.



Don't mean to be unkind, but it's true.  If people dramatically alter their daily routines, then these cunts have won.  That's their aim - today's deaths, tragic as they are, are only part of the target.  Fear, confusion and disruption are the other aims.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 7, 2005)

If I wasn't skipping work tomorrow, and if I didn't get the bus, then yes, I'd get the tube in, I'm oddly unscared, this was a one off, now that I know my friends and family are alright I'm not phased at all. Guess the terrorists failed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> The sad consequence of this attack is that every time an arabic/asian/remotely foreign person gets on a bus or tube, people are going to shit bricks.  I suspect many will actually get off.



I do hope your tagline is true.  Everyone I have spoken to feels all the more resolved not to let this affect us in that kind of way - but to show solidarity as Londoners...


----------



## layabout (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> The sad consequence of this attack is that every time an arabic/asian/remotely foreign person gets on a bus or tube, people are going to shit bricks.  I suspect many will actually get off.



Oh please. If people were THAT scared, they wouldn't get on the bus in the first place.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 7, 2005)

i'll get the bus. but i always get the bus. hate the tube, generally!
you can't really avoid it forever- you'd go totally nuts!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Don't mean to be unkind, but it's true.  If people dramatically alter their daily routines, then these cunts have won.  That's their aim - today's deaths, tragic as they are, are only part of the target.  Fear, confusion and disruption are the other aims.



Still no need to berate those who are afraid.  It's understandable.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I do hope your tagline is true.  Everyone I have spoken to feels all the more resolved not to let this affect us in that kind of way - but to show solidarity as Londoners...



I hope yours is.

Aren't we preaching the same thing?  How can locking yourself in a room for two weeks be showing solidarity?  Surely showing resolve is to get back on the tube and carry on as normal?  True, easy for me to say living 250 miles away, but I'm getting the train down Saturday morning for a piss up round town, these fuckers aren't going to stop that.  Unless of course they blow shite out of me on Saturday, around 3pm in Soho, but I'm still coming down.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Oh please. If people were THAT scared, they wouldn't get on the bus in the first place.



Just you watch sunshine.  There are a lot of simple people in London.  This chap above is locking himself in his bedsit for 2 weeks - hell shit a brick next time an arab stands next to him with a rucksack.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 7, 2005)

course i will.  fuck em.


----------



## Cadmus (Jul 7, 2005)

easy_does_it said:
			
		

> I've bought two weeks supply of food and i'm not moving from my flat.


My mum actually txted me asking whether i "have enough food in the house"


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes my tagline is true...  

Yes we are preaching the same thing.... personally I will be getting on as normal - don't let the bastards grind you down..etc.. but I wouldn't dismiss those who prefer to lie low for a bit - a terrible thing has happened and we need to stand together with a big "fuck you".. this doesn't mean that those who chose not to take the tube are not a part of that!!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Yes my tagline is true...
> 
> Yes we are preaching the same thing.... personally I will be getting on as normal - don't let the bastards grind you down..etc.. but I wouldn't dismiss those who prefer to lie low for a bit - a terrible thing has happened and we need to stand together with a big "fuck you".. this doesn't mean that those who chose not to take the tube are not a part of that!!



But how can cowering in a bedsit be saying, "Fuck you" to these twats?  I'm not saying you should swan around as normal, cos that would be impossible, but crack on with whatever you were doing before.  If they thought half of London were cowering under their duvets they'd be pissing themselves.

By the way, good on you for slapping that silly bitch.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2005)

easy_does_it said:
			
		

> No.I don't joke about these things.



could i strongly suggest that you contact your local gp with regards to post tramtic stress disorder, it's understandable to be concerned after something like this however it's highly unlikely to happen again and if you haven't been strongly affected now then you are one of the lucky ones.  If you were affected either directly or indirectly then you should seek counselling help now otherwise this may manifest itself in to something which causes longer term damage or sever limitaiton to the rest of your life. 


As for me if it's running and my works open then yes, though anyone who ever asks me to get in early ever again is having a bubble the only thing which stopped me being at kings x this morning was me being later than the late i usually am... tbh i fucking glad i had an extra snooze this morning...


----------



## TeeJay (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper, I specifically asked about tomorrow. Of course nobody is going to stop using the tube forever, but tomorrow is very immediate here-and-now. 

This thread isn't about being macho or making a political statement - its about finding out how people are feeling and what they are thinking right now - people who actually live in London and actually have to face getting back on the tube tomorrow.

I feel that if you try and turn this into a rant against anyone who is 'spineless' or 'stupid', and criticise people who genuinely do feel scared, then you are not doing anyone any favours.

How about you let people express their feelings without feeling like you have to be some cocky 'instapundit' giving everyone a criticism of how they feel or what they think? I'm sure that a lot of people will feel differently come the weekend, but that is not what I asked in this poll.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> But how can cowering in a bedsit be saying, "Fuck you" to these twats?  I'm not saying you should swan around as normal, cos that would be impossible, but crack on with whatever you were doing before.  If they thought half of London were cowering under their duvets they'd be pissing themselves.
> 
> By the way, good on you for slapping that silly bitch.



Thank you!!

Perhaps you could cut that guy a bit of slack.. just on this occasion eh?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I feel that if you try and turn this into a rant against anyone who is 'spineless' or 'stupid', and criticise people who genuinely do feel scared, then you are not doing anyone any favours.



Where have I said that?  Weird.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't like the tube under 'normal' circumstances - it's too crowded/ claustrophobic and I don't like tunnels/ being underground. I completely sympathise with anyone feeling nervous of using it.


Having said that I'm sure tomorrow will probably be one of the safest days in London Transport's history (crosses fingers)

Good luck to all you Londoners..


----------



## dormouse (Jul 7, 2005)

Not in London tomorrow.  Otherwise of course I would.


----------



## comstock (Jul 7, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Yes we are preaching the same thing.... personally I will be getting on as normal - don't let the bastards grind you down..etc.. but I wouldn't dismiss those who prefer to lie low for a bit - a terrible thing has happened and we need to stand together with a big "fuck you".. this doesn't mean that those who chose not to take the tube are not a part of that!!


Good post. It's quite understandable for those who were actually *on* trains today to feel differently.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 7, 2005)

I normally cycle to/from work, yet generally get the bus and tube on Fridays, for beer related reasons  

I will do this tromorrow, assuming the TfL website reports things mainly back to normal.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2005)

not sure if i need to, but if i do, i will


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> not sure if i need to, but if i do, i will



Good post.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 7, 2005)

I think if I lived in London I'd be wary of using the Tube tomorrow(and possibly for a few days), but that's coz I have a fear of something going wrong with it and being stuck under ground.
Having said that I am also an impatient cow and always use the Tube when in London, but the fear of being stuck leaps out of my subconcious every time the train stops for no apparent reason


----------



## jæd (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> The sad consequence of this attack is that every time an arabic/asian/remotely foreign person gets on a bus or tube, people are going to shit bricks.  I suspect many will actually get off.



My bf is Muslim. I shall check my Rice Crispies tomorrow carefully!!!


----------



## Cadmus (Jul 7, 2005)

most definately. not cos i need to desperately but i just bought a travelcard yesterday and already lost today bcos of the attacks!    
i want my money back!


----------



## Mation (Jul 7, 2005)

I would take the tube (or the bus) but I only have a short walk in to college anyway and there isn't any useful transport between here and there, so it doesn't really apply.

Ah no hang on. I'm heading south tomorrow evening, so I'll take the bus as usual.

The chances of anything happening are so so slim, even today, horrific as it was for anyone unfortunate enough to be caught up in it.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't want to take public transport for a while, and I wish no-one would.

Why not let the 'terrorists' think they've won?  Maybe it would do some good?

Of course they shouldn't be allowed to get away with it, but sticking two fingers up at them isn't going to flush them out of the woodwork


----------



## Mation (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I don't want to take public transport for a while, and I wish no-one would.
> 
> Why not let the 'terrorists' think they've won?  Maybe it would do some good?
> 
> Of course they shouldn't be allowed to get away with it, but sticking two fingers up at them isn't going to flush them out of the woodwork


Er.. how would that help?


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Why not let the 'terrorists' think they've won?  Maybe it would do some good?


If we give terrorists the message that "terrorism works" then it could encorage them. Not the right approach IMHO.


----------



## zenie (Jul 7, 2005)

If i was still living in town then yes I would.

A terrible thing happenned today that no-one saw coming but you can't let it ruin your life or prejudice you in any way towards asian/arabic people.   

I remember living in town during 9/11 and several muslim women had people spit on them in the street and they had othing to do with Islamic Extremists. Very hurtful to them it was.


----------



## john x (Jul 7, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> No way I'm going to let terrorists stop me doing stuff



Unfortunately it will be Bliar, ID cards and the war on terror that will stop you doing stuff!

john x


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> If we give terrorists the message that "terrorism works" then it could encorage them. Not the right approach IMHO.



Sadly I don't think they need any encouraging, but if they did, then pretending or otherwise to go about one's daily life would give me more reason to try again, only harder.

It's a bit like when someone's mad & screaming at you, if you put your fingers in your ears it just makes them madder until they have to do something else.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Mation said:
			
		

> Er.. how would that help?



Because they might feel cocky enough to brag about it.  

I think the less effective they think they've been the harder they'll try again, and conversely, the more effective they think they've been the more likely they'll need to celebrate.


----------



## sunflower (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll definitely get the tube tomorrow from London Bridge to Canary Wharf - provided the Jubilee Line is running. Its such a bugger to get to CW without the tube if you live in South London like me


----------



## peppery (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely. Everyone still used the trains whenever the IRA bombed. It didn't stop us then and it wont stop us now.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't think they need any encouraging, but if they did, then pretending or otherwise to go about one's daily life would give me more reason to try again, only harder.
> 
> It's a bit like when someone's mad & screaming at you, if you put your fingers in your ears it just makes them madder until they have to do something else.


Yeah, I see your point but if you see that your methods work then it'll only encorage others to use similar methods.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 7, 2005)

Probably (Victoria line, ought to be OK), albeit only for one stop as I'll be getting the overground to Liverpool Street and then walking to work.

I did originally think as I left work that I would work from home, but I think I'd really feel much better about things if I did go in and it looks like a lot of things are back up and running already, for which all credit to the people concerned. They must have had a plan for this well set up as it seemed to be managed quite well.

I did feel sorry for the Muslim folk I saw today - I wondered what sort of suspicious/nasty looks some of them might have had to deal with.


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 7, 2005)

I live in Havering and there's not much worth blowing up here anyway so i probably will get the tube home.  BTW on the bus home from college, the driver refused to let me on until I'd assured him that it was just pens papers and folders in my bag


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> The sad consequence of this attack is that every time an arabic/asian/remotely foreign person gets on a bus or tube, people are going to shit bricks.  I suspect many will actually get off.


There's going to be an awful lot of bricks shitted out in Ilford then.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

@Magneze

Ok.. why does your logic mean they won't be encouraged to keep trying?

Also, why should letting them win encourage others?  They already have won.  They killed and maimed and there was nothing we could do but sit in our offices and count the casualties.  They've won big.  But I bet now they're hungry for more.  

We can't just igonre this thing.  That's worse than admitting defeat, because with all our hot air trying to big out chests up we're an even bigger target... the bigger they are the harder they fall.

What have we got to lose by admitting defeat?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 7, 2005)

I never take the tube unless I have no alternative, because although I'm a born & bred Londoner, I hate the tube and will set off earlier on most journeys and use buses instead. I feel inclined to use the tube tomorrow just out of solidarity. I will be taking a bus tomorrow however but only because I can't use the tube for the particular journey I'm making.


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm white, just fairly suntanned, and I still got the spanish inquisition from Mr Driver


----------



## dormouse (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> What have we got to lose by admitting defeat?


We haven't been 'defeated'.  Some bombs went off.  Life goes on.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> @Magneze
> 
> Ok.. why does your logic mean they won't be encouraged to keep trying?
> 
> ...


Similarly, won't others be encoraged to try similar tactics to further their own beliefs?

When you say that maybe we should "admit defeat", how do you propose that we do that? Also, do you understand what "they" want? I don't pretend to but my initial reaction to the bombings is that anyone fucked up enough to target innocents like this doesn't really deserve to be listened to at any great length.


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I hate the tube



I agree, Mile End station is one of the most depressing places in London, there are worse obviously


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Similarly, won't others be encoraged to try similar tactics to further their own beliefs?



if ever they needed to be encouraged I think the ease with which today happened should encourage even the most timid





> When you say that maybe we should "admit defeat", how do you propose that we do that?



I think that was the role Tony Blair should have played.. To go live to the nation and beg for forgiveness from his tresspassers




> Also, do you understand what "they" want?



How is ignoring the situation going to achieve any resolution?

At least with the IRA we knew their aims


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2005)

Not sure if I need to travel tomorrow, but if I do I'd have absolutely no qualms about getting a tube.

A shitfuck cowardly bombing cunt isn't going to scare me out of my everyday London life, innit.


----------



## liberty (Jul 7, 2005)

I would not take it but then I never really took it very often.. I've always hated the tube


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

It was more than one coward.

Ok, maybe I scare easily, but I've learnt that when someone wants to fuck with you it's better to be humble unless you can floor them


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> if ever they needed to be encouraged I think the ease with which today happened should encourage even the most timid


Kinda see what you mean here, it's worrying.


> I think that was the role Tony Blair should have played.. To go live to the nation and beg for forgiveness from his tresspassers


Do you think that would have helped? Really? I'm unconvinced.


> How is ignoring the situation going to achieve any resolution?
> 
> At least with the IRA we knew there aims


Ignoring the situation isn't going to achieve anything, agreed. We need to work out why the hell these people are targeting us - there are many theories. We need to understand exactly what the demands are - surrender without knowing what we are surrendering to is silly IMHO.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I feel inclined to use the tube tomorrow just out of solidarity.



an act of humility?


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe I scare easily, but I've learnt that when someone wants to fuck with you it's better to be humble unless you can floor them


I sympathise. I was fucking scared today. My best friend works in Canary Wharf and no-one knew if he was okay for ages. I was really upset until he finally emailed that he'd walked home again.

I really think that the wrong response is surrender though. That's just my gut feel.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Do you think that would have helped? Really? I'm unconvinced.



Well, what would you have your Prime Minister do?  He needs to buy time before he can pull troops out of Iraq / Afghan.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm going to be up in London on monday and I'll use the tube to get across town. I hate the bastard thing - but it's the way to get around. In terms of the likeliness of getting killed by a terrorist on the tube, over the space of a year I'm sure you are more likely to trip up and crack your skull open accidently.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I really think that the wrong response is surrender though.



Admitting defeat is not surrender. It's a tactical retreat.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't have to use the tube and even if I did it would not be an issue but spare a thought for Mrs DoUsAFavour who works on the fucker in central london


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Well, what would you have your Prime Minister do?  He needs to buy time before he can pull troops out of Iraq / Afghan.


I'd have him fuck right off to be honest. Felt quite queasy every time he was on today. Ken's speech was right on the nail IMHO.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Admitting defeat is not surrender. It's a tactical retreat.


So, how do you go forward? Invite terrorist representatives to talks?


----------



## sunflower (Jul 7, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Not sure if I need to travel tomorrow, but if I do I'd have absolutely no qualms about getting a tube.
> 
> A shitfuck cowardly bombing cunt isn't going to scare me out of my everyday London life, innit.



Well said. why should we think twice? They might be cowards but we're not


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> So, how do you go forward? Invite terrorist representatives to talks?



I don't thing that giving them a platform would compromise our integrity.

What's fucking us over is that we haven't got anything solid to fight against.

There does need to be a war on terror, but it can't be won with guns.  We need a dialogue of some sorts!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes - and see you all there.    It's the only answer, isn't it...?





Unless I can get a Thameslink to Blackfriars instead, that is...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I don't thing that giving them a platform would compromise our integrity.
> 
> What's fucking us over is that we haven't got anything solid to fight against.
> 
> There does need to be a war on terror, but it can't be won with guns.  We need a dialogue of some sorts!



Jesus.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I don't thing that giving them a platform would compromise our integrity.
> 
> What's fucking us over is that we haven't got anything solid to fight against.
> 
> There does need to be a war on terror, but it can't be won with guns.  We need a dialogue of some sorts!


"War on terror" - bollocks to that, propaganda at best. Dialogue to understand the demands - could be useful. But what if the demands are totally unreasonable? What then? You say that we don't have anything solid to fight against, that's also true for dialogue - who do we talk to? If some peaceful groups have legitimate concerns then I'm all for working things out with them. Someone who thinks that killing these people today is a reasonable way to behave - no way.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm gonna use the Tube tomorrow, for only about the fourth time in about three months. I try to avoid it as much as I can, 'cos I'm rarely in a hurry, I don't live especcialy near a Tube station and I don't work in central London. Got to get to Paddington tomorrow though, but I haven't thought twice about using it.

Just got to get on with things.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Put yourself in the shoes of someone who's mother was killed by a bomb dropped by the UK, who's sister was killed in US 'friendly' fire and who's father has only ever preached peace.  What would you do?  

Obviously from every rational point of view there was no good reason for what happened today.  I'm no apologist.  

But what does it take to get our government to listen these days?

Everyone deserves a right to be heard, no matter how dirty their hands are with the blood of others.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

I hate to ask, but how many bombings will it take before all those who have said 'life as usual' change their mind?


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

If you want to talk solidarity then don't get on a tube until this government withdraws from Iraq


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Jesus.



wept


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I hate to ask, but how many bombings will it take before all those who have said 'life as usual' change their mind?



Would you prefer I climb in my Andersen shelter and wait for the all-clear? I've got stuff to do. I'm gonna do it.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 7, 2005)

I was meant to be looking at a possible flat to rent in Stockwell this lunchtime. For obvious reasons I didn't. Have rescheduled for Friday lunchtime. If it's running, I'll be taking the tube. The chances of getting caught up in anything nasty are incredibly slim, and I won't let the terrorists win by letting myself get paranoid.


----------



## moon (Jul 7, 2005)

I voted no, because until they can insure the safety of passengers in times of crisis, and by this I mean, the ability to get out of a carriage safely and without fear of electrocution in a crisis situation they should not be taking your money.

Afterall they do have a duty of care.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Put yourself in the shoes of someone who's mother was killed by a bomb dropped by the UK, who's sister was killed in US 'friendly' fire and who's father has only ever preached peace.  What would you do?
> 
> Obviously from every rational point of view there was no good reason for what happened today.  I'm no apologist.
> 
> ...


So, by extension, if your boss doesn't do what you want, is it okay to kneecap him?  

You can't force people to agree with your views, however much you'd like them to.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Would you prefer I climb in my Andersen shelter and wait for the all-clear? I've got stuff to do. I'm gonna do it.



I would prefer it if we sent a signal to the government that terrorism does work.  That we are scared of being bombed.


----------



## sunflower (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> If you want to talk solidarity then don't get on a tube until this government withdraws from Iraq



If I dont get on a tube, I dont get to work. Are you in London


----------



## dormouse (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I would prefer it if we sent a signal to the government that terrorism does work.  That we are scared of being bombed.


don't be daft


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I would prefer it if we sent a signal to the government that terrorism does work.  That we are scared of being bombed.



I'd prefer it if they figured it out themselves. Not that there's much chance of that happening. 'Shoulder to shoulder', 'resolve', etc.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> You can't force people to agree with your views, however much you'd like them to.



I wouldn't, however these people feel they have a need to that seems to go beyond simple cowardness.  

Are the Jerusalem bus bombers all cowards?

Might never equals right in my book, but my book isn't covered in the blood of my forefathers.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I would prefer it if we sent a signal to the government that terrorism does work.  That we are scared of being bombed.


What do you believe that the terrorists want?


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> don't be daft



please explain


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> What do you believe that the terrorists want?



to be left to run their own empires without US / UK hegemony


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> to be left to run their own empires without US / UK hegemony


Are you sure about that? No group has claimed responsibility and yet you've jumped straight to that conclusion. You, my friend, have no idea that that is the reasoning behind these bombings and until we have evidence that these are the only demands then making assumptions and deciding to "surrender" or "admit defeat" is not only premature but counterproductive IMHO.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> I'd prefer it if they figured it out themselves. Not that there's much chance of that happening. 'Shoulder to shoulder', 'resolve', etc.



So you don't believe that the public can force the hand of their own government?  We've got a chance here of turning the economic pincers on which is the only thing they do listen to


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> So you don't believe that the public can force the hand of their own government?  We've got a chance here of turning the economic pincers on which is they only think they do listen to



By not using the Tube? Doubt it. Remember, that's the only question being asked on this thread. Not 'are you going to work tomorrow', or 'are you going to stop consuming useless tat on credit'.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> No group has claimed responsibility.




I thought they had? 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4660391.stm


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Aw feck it,

save me a seat at Brixton, I'm not going to be the only fucker sitting at home in protest.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I thought they had?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4660391.stm


Totally unsubstantiated at the present moment. For all we know the site it was posted on was a bulletin board similar to this and that the two posts after the statement were "SPAM" and "Ban, bin"!

Also, where does it say "to be left to run their own empires without US / UK hegemony" in their statement anyway?

We need to understand before we decide how to tackle this, jumping to conclusions isn't going to help.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 7, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> We need to understand before we decide how to tackle this, jumping to conclusions isn't going to help.



Agreed.  But "business as usual" is jumping to conclusions too!


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm off work tomorrow and hadn't planned on leaving Brixton, but the next time I need to get the tube somewhere I'll do so and won't think twice about it.

In fact, if it wouldn't be clogging what's likely to be an intermittent and overcrowded service, I'd think about going out to do a few circuits of the Circle Line tomorrow just for the sake of it.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2005)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> In fact, if it wouldn't be clogging what's likely to be an intermittent and overcrowded service, I'd think about going out to do a few circuits of the Circle Line tomorrow just for the sake of it.


I know exactly how you feel. A part of me wants to go riding on the tube tomorrow just to say, "FUCK YOU" to those who seek to terrify and intimidate Londoners.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure, I'll go with how I feel in the morning...


----------



## nosos (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I would if I needed to but I don't so I won't


----------



## Onket (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't get the tube to work. But if I normally did, and my line was running, then I would.

Everyone take care though, yeah.

x


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been avoiding the tube for a few years now, I do use it but I don't like to

There is some kind of horrible dust that smells of burning that you get at some tube stations that leaves me gasping for breath and has induced an asthma attack in me a couple of times

I will still get the tube but only if there is no alternative, I will, as I have always done, travel by some other method if I can

I have to be honest and say that, if I had been in Badger Kitten's situation, choking on thick smoke, I don't know if I would have survived.  Had I survived, I'm not sure I could have used the tube again

I'll carry on getting busses, this may be due to the fact that I'm more frightened of being suffocated / choking to death / death by asthma than I am by being blow up in the fresh air.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not going in today, because need to rest up,  but I bloody well am getting on the tube on Monday. And yes, I probably will feel scared and I probably will remember the bomb, but as I said to someone yesterday, when we were on the train stuck underground, coughing, 'well, we've now  established that we can survive a tube bomb, so sod it, yes, I am going to travel again'. 

I don't see what else to do really. Today, lots of people on the tube will be worrying about _what if_ and whether they'd cope,  and I 'll know I did cope, we _all_ coped, which is kind of empowering really. I'm scared but I'm angry, so I'm using the anger to get through it.  We all need to go to work. Life goes on.

(I am angry at the sick death-fetishing nutters who planned and executed this BTW. Just them. No-one else.)


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 8, 2005)

Just arrived at work via the Northern Line slight delays, but that's just normal for the Northern Line. Not as crowded as usual so got a seat. We should be watchful & wary but NOT fearful & scared, because we are stronger than the mass murdering scum who committed yesterdays atrocities.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 8, 2005)

i aws a little disappointed at the emptiness of the carriages today, but then who knows how many people decided they didn't NEED to be at work, and stayed at home as the police requested.

like plenty of peolpe have said, fuck 'em.  i ain't changing my life for no-one, terrorist or govt.

i'm no patriot, the closest i come to is being a militant londoner, and i think we londoners can take it.

after all, ok, it's tragic and disruptive but more people were killed in the attacks on the british embassy somewhere in 2003.  if that's the best they can throw at us then really, come on london, are we really gonna hide from them.  course not.  fuck them in the ear.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 8, 2005)

anyone used the victoria line yet today? how is it? i need to get to stanstead and i'm trying to work out my best route.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 8, 2005)

When I get the tube in, I use the Picadilly Line. When the bombs went off yesterday and I saw it was a Picadilly Line train, I thought "fuck, that's my line". 

I'm going into London on the train on sunday, not brave enough to use the tube just yet. It's not helped that I would be getting the Picadilly Line in, and changing onto the Central Line for Liverpool Street.. if it's open, of course.

But it's not going to stop me from using the tubes forever, I just need a bit of time.. ask me this next week and I'll be like "yeah, of course!"


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

Took the District Line to Blackfriars from Tower Hill this morning as usual. There were supposedly severe delays on the line but I got a tube after less than a minute. To be honest, I was in two minds about walking to work from Tower Hill instead but then thought fuck it, no one's forcing me to get fit, not even al Qaeda!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 8, 2005)

I cycle to work normally, but it would be interesting to see the atmosphere on the tube today. I'd feel a bit ghoulish, taking the tube for that reason, so I'll give it a miss until I really need it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2005)

I normally cycle, except on Fridays (as I said earlier  )

Today both the 148 from Walworth Road to Westminster, and the District from Westminster to South Kensington, were weirdly normal. A bit less crowded than usual, but that's not surprising.


----------



## eme (Jul 8, 2005)

got the victoria line - running fine, though quiet...
stopped outside victoria for maybe a couple of minutes but felt like half an hour... don't like it, but fear...(esp. of bullies) isn't going to stop me taking it yet!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 8, 2005)

my bus from hackney was as full as usual... not many people at work though! at least now i can put on a cd in the office without headphones. i would have stayed off if it was sunny.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 8, 2005)

I got the tube in today, it was really spooky and quiet as there were so few people, like a bank holiday rush hour or something.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 8, 2005)

i'll be on it later, but not in a sense of battling through showing that great british spirit of struggling to work, on it for my own enjoyment


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 8, 2005)

Cycled to Clapham North. Got Northern line to Elephant and Castle, then Bakerloo line to Marylebone. It was strangely quiet.


----------



## Ae589 (Jul 8, 2005)

The only seat on the bus was at the top at the back.  Slightly nervous, but then slightly fatalistic, and then started thinking about non-related stuff like trance and coding.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 8, 2005)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

> I don't have to use the tube and even if I did it would not be an issue but spare a thought for Mrs DoUsAFavour who works on the fucker in central london



This has reminded me to say that (along with emergency services workers who have their own praise thread) I think transport workers did brilliantly yesterday as well.  They do a great job, often take abuse from passengers, & certainly aren't overpaid.

The only reason I wouldn't use the tube at the moment is if there was a request for no non-essential journeys, or if it was likely there'd be long delays if some lines aren't up & running yet.

Apart from that, I'll be using it as much as I always have, which is frequently. And I'll be riding on the top deck of the bus just as usual too.

Also, Londoner's have lived with the knowledge that the tube (railways too) is decrepit for some time now, & the fear of crashes & breakdowns doesn't stop people using it.  If anything, that may even have saved a bit of panic early on yesterday - until the bus bomb went off it seemed almost plausible that the tube had just, finally, succumbed to the pressure of years of disrepair & it was just a horrible accident.


----------



## rennie (Jul 8, 2005)

Holborn tube station is open n I know peeps in the office who've used it. I took the same 59 bus to work as usual.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 8, 2005)

Got on train from Tottenham Hale - much emptier than usual, but got in fine.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 8, 2005)

Use your bikes! (If you have one!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Oxpecker?

He works on the Tube as well, I don't think?? he drives trains on the affected lines though.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 8, 2005)

whilst this is not something that directly affects me someone on another forum I use posted this



> I have a lot more respect for the tube drivers. That's what made me stay on the tube, if they're brave enough to drive through there all day then I can do one journey!




...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2005)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from Oxpecker?
> 
> He works on the Tube as well, I don't think?? he drives trains on the affected lines though.



saw him on monday night, he's on holiday so wasn't working yesterday


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2005)

I would and I did - and it didn't bother me but then I only went from Brixton to Vauxhall.

I'm not feeling weird on public transport at all but that is more likely to be my failure to accept my own mortality and subsequently assume that it would never happen to me.  This is a bit stupid but totally natural IMO.

And, of course, fuck them and their bombs.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 8, 2005)

My mum is 80, she stayed in the East End all the way through the war, they got burned out twice, she saw her mate blown to bits in Leyton High Rd.
When we went down this morning, my husband was wondering whether or not to take our son into London this weekend, she said "Don't let the fuckers ruin your lives.We didnt."
She hardly ever swears but she feels so strongly about this,even though her war was a long time ago.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't take the tube today because my nearest ones are Russel Square - which is all cordoned off - and Kings Cross. In any case, I can walk to work here in Westminster almost as quick as taking the tube, so that's what I did - I need the exercise anyway. Think I'll get me a bike soon.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 8, 2005)

Im not working today but if i were id be on the tube no worries.


----------



## the B (Jul 8, 2005)

Victoria Line - very quiet. District Line - quiet too. Tube platforms are generally a bit more edgey with people looking over newspapers. Or someone elses and thinking 'fuck'.

Buses to London this morning seemed somewhat quieter too (149, 73, 349 being the ones I saw heading into London).

A lot of people stayed at home today...


----------



## sunflower (Jul 8, 2005)

Jubilee line was running normally this morning from London Bridge to Canary Wharf. Seemed a bit quieter with people making more eye contact than normal. Canary Wharf seems much less busy and the shops were dead earlier on. We had a fire alarm warning this morning which came to nothing-thank god-im too knackered today to traipse down 25 sets of stairs.


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

sunflower said:
			
		

> We had a fire alarm warning this morning which came to nothing-thank god-




 yeah did everyone in your office groan loudly as well? i hate the recorded voice they use for the announcements, she sounds like she's just taken about 10 valium!
(did your colleague get home ok yesterday btw?)


----------



## sunflower (Jul 8, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> yeah did everyone in your office groan loudly as well? i hate the recorded voice they use for the announcements, she sounds like she's just taken about 10 valium!
> (did your colleague get home ok yesterday btw?)



Yes,we all hate her stepford wife tones  

My colleague got safely home yesterday. They let her go home early and she lives at Canary Wharf so didnt have any problems. i saw footage on the news last night of others who werent so lucky queuing for the riverboats for hours. Poor people. Hope you got home okay as well Kea.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 8, 2005)

got the tube this morning at high & I to brikkers - was fine


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

sunflower - yeah we were allowed to go at lunchtime, and there was no queue for the boats when my colleagues and i walked down there, so i got back surprisingly quickly. so glad we didn't wait, the queue later looked mental!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 8, 2005)

sunflower said:
			
		

> My colleague got safely home yesterday. They let her go home early and she lives at Canary Wharf so didnt have any problems. i saw footage on the news last night of others who werent so lucky queuing for the riverboats for hours. Poor people. Hope you got home okay as well Kea.



ooo I got one of them thingies yesterday - was quite good fun


----------



## rennie (Jul 8, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Victoria Line - very quiet. District Line - quiet too. Tube platforms are generally a bit more edgey with people looking over newspapers. Or someone elses and thinking 'fuck'.
> 
> Buses to London this morning seemed somewhat quieter too (149, 73, 349 being the ones I saw heading into London).
> 
> A lot of people stayed at home today...




the 59 was busy... tho less people waiting by the various bus stops.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 8, 2005)

took the tube. were absolutely no problems. what else did anyone expect?


----------



## sunflower (Jul 8, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> took the tube. were absolutely no problems. what else did anyone expect?



I was expecting delays or cancellations to happen today


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate to be the voice of cynicism here but to all of those people saying 'life goes on as normal, I'm not gonna let these fucking terrorists stop me from taking the tube on Friday' - life (for now anyway) _doesn't_ go back to normal. The tube is still being treated as highly risky and evacuations are happening left right and centre and I'm sure anyone using the London Undergroud being suddenly evacuated will be pretty scared.

I dunno, maybe I'm just scared, maybe it's the nightmares...

Having said all of that I haven't actually taken the tube (although I will tonight).


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

i think the point is not that there is no disruption, but that we will carry on as if things were normal despite of the disruption.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah I see what you mean. I think it's just me and the tube, used to have lots of scary nightmares about it as a child!


----------



## elf-literate (Jul 8, 2005)

It was so quiet today! I managed to get a seat!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I hate to be the voice of cynicism here but to all of those people saying 'life goes on as normal, I'm not gonna let these fucking terrorists stop me from taking the tube on Friday' - life (for now anyway) _doesn't_ go back to normal. The tube is still being treated as highly risky and evacuations are happening left right and centre and I'm sure anyone using the London Undergroud being suddenly evacuated will be pretty scared.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm just scared, maybe it's the nightmares...
> 
> Having said all of that I haven't actually taken the tube (although I will tonight).



important post IMO

I think it's important that people who feel traumatised (whether from being there or from the experience resonating with some other trauma) should be allowed to express their worries without feeling that they're 'giving in to terrorism'.  

I know what it's like to be upset to the point of tears by seeing an ordinary household object that I have a traumatic association with, it can be hard for people to understand this if they haven't experienced it themselves and even people who have experienced it can feel seemingly irrational fears and weepiness without realising that it's memories comeing to the surface.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> important post IMO
> 
> I think it's important that people who feel traumatised (whether from being there or from the experience resonating with some other trauma) should be *allowed to express their worries without feeling that they're 'giving in to terrorism'.*
> 
> I know what it's like to be upset to the point of tears by seeing an ordinary household object that I have a traumatic association with, it can be hard for people to understand this if they haven't experienced it themselves and even people who have experienced it can feel seemingly irrational fears and weepiness without realising that it's memories comeing to the surface.



That's a very good point. Not all people can cope with trauma at all, let alone well.

The bit I highlighted expresses what I couldn't put into words myself. Well done to those are able to soldier on and take the tube without fear but it's important not to make others feel guilty for being scared, staying at home or avoiding the tube. Or think of them as 'giving in'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't take the tube in the end, didn't like the idea of it breaking down and being stuck in a tunnel with a ton of other worried people. Went by bus and my 45 minutes journey to Bethnal Green took just over two and a half hours. Had the unfortunate experience of passing by some of the areas/stations where bombs went off. People seemed more hurried than usual and on my bus, while in Camden Town, people just froze when something happened outside and people started running down the street, with the bus driver on the radio (turned out it was just a couple of people having a fight). Getting a lift home from a workmate in about an hour so no bother on the way home…


----------

